# La new generation e le nuove mode



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

..quando ero piccola (c'era una volta....) l'ultimo giorno di scuola ci si prendeva amabilmente a gavettoni.

tutti muniti di bottigliette di plastica, chi di palloncini, qualche temerario col superliquidator (puntualmente sequestrato dagli insegnanti) e all'uscita di scuola, bagno garantito.

era divertente 

mi ricordo i vigili piazzati vicino le fontanelle, la gente che si lamentava.. ma fondamentalmente, era acqua, era giugno, un bagnetto fuori programma non ha mai fatto male a nessuno 

mo se tirano le uova. e la farina.

io sono allibita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

nel quartiere dove lavoro, ci sono parecchie scuole, almeno 3.. due medie e una superiore. 

Tra lunedì e ieri, la terza guerra mondiale. Questi si tirano le uova e la farina. 

Scendi per strada ad ora di pranzo e trovi un tappeto di gusci, uova spiaccicate, pozze di simil impasto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfluova e farina mischiate, che ve lo dico a fa) e sti ragazzini tutti gioiosi e ridanciani, zozzi di uova e farina fino alla punta dei capelli, che si rincorrono e si tirano di tutto in mezzo la strada.

w gli anni '90 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2015)

Ecco, io ero uno di quelli che quando subivano un gavettone finiva in rissa (e io prontamente mi dileguavo dopo 8 secondi lasciando gli altri replicare le gesta ammirate su ring sceneggiati ad arte).

Fortuna che quei tempi son passati!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Si si gavettoni a go go pure io !!! Divertentissimo


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, io ero uno di quelli che quando subivano un gavettone finiva in rissa (e io prontamente mi dileguavo dopo 8 secondi lasciando gli altri replicare le gesta ammirate su ring sceneggiati ad arte).
> 
> Fortuna che quei tempi son passati!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si gavettoni a go go pure io !!! Divertentissimo



scusate ma non era meglio? no ma seri: ma vi pare che si tirano le uova?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusate ma non era meglio? no ma seri: ma vi pare che si tirano le uova?


Era meglio si ! Ci si divertiva,  innocuo e rinfrescante :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ..quando ero piccola (c'era una volta....) l'ultimo giorno di scuola ci si prendeva amabilmente a gavettoni.
> 
> tutti muniti di bottigliette di plastica, chi di palloncini, qualche temerario col superliquidator (puntualmente sequestrato dagli insegnanti) e all'uscita di scuola, bagno garantito.
> 
> ...



D'accordo w gli anni,i giorni,le ore,i minuti a 90


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo w gli anni,i giorni,le ore,i minuti a 90


..tu e la poesia, una coppia di fatto ormai 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ..tu e la poesia, una coppia di fatto ormai
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Perchè dovete sempre vederci il marcio?voi donne siete tremende..:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè dovete sempre vederci il marcio?voi donne siete tremende..:rotfl:


ma no, ho semplicemente constatato che sei un poeta


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ..tu e la poesia, una coppia di fatto ormai
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e mi son fermato ai minuti...!:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

qua fortunatamente la moda della farina e uova e' passata.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma no, ho semplicemente constatato che sei un poeta



La poesia del 90 è un altra.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La poesia del 90 è un altra.....:rotfl:


oh buongiorno clà! oggi ci siamo svegliati in forma! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> oh buongiorno clà! oggi ci siamo svegliati in forma! :rotfl:



Non capisco.... io adoro gli anni a 90.Quando mi sveglio in forma,la sera sto una merda.Quando mi sveglio de merda,la sera sto di merda....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> qua fortunatamente la moda della farina e uova e' passata.


pure qua... che poi la goliardia è un'altra cosa, non certo imbrattare le strade di porcate.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> pure qua... che poi la goliardia è un'altra cosa, non certo imbrattare le strade di porcate.



Anche tu un fan anni a 90?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu un fan anni a 90?


Quella  (a) in più :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure qua... che poi la goliardia è un'altra cosa, non certo imbrattare le strade di porcate.


ma anche imbrattarsi. ma che divertimento è?

tirarsi le uova. boh non li capirò mai questi gggiovani


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quella  (a) in più :rotfl:



Oh...scusa....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu un fan anni a 90?


claro que si


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco.... io adoro gli anni a 90.Quando mi sveglio in forma,la sera sto una merda.Quando mi sveglio de merda,la sera sto di merda....:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma anche imbrattarsi. ma che divertimento è?
> 
> tirarsi le uova. boh non li capirò mai questi gggiovani


dopo qualche anno vedrai che non le tireranno più... con quello che costano


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Da me le uova si son sempre tirate.

Detto questo alla fine del quarto ginnasio io ero una ragazzina che non era mai finita in mezzo alle gavettonate.
Quell'anno invece mi sono beccata una bomba d'acqua da uno più grande, l'istinto mi ha fatto tirare fuori la bottiglia di CocaCola che avevo nello zaino e ho cominciato ad agitarla, con passo felpato ho girato la zona per cercarlo e appena l'ho trovato gli ho sparato la bottiglia addosso.
A settembre ancora mi cercava per mandarmi affanculo!


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da me le uova si son sempre tirate.
> 
> Detto questo alla fine del quarto ginnasio io ero una ragazzina che non era mai finita in mezzo alle gavettonate.
> Quell'anno invece mi sono beccata una bomba d'acqua da uno più grande, l'istinto mi ha fatto tirare fuori la bottiglia di CocaCola che avevo nello zaino e ho cominciato ad agitarla, con passo felpato ho girato la zona per cercarlo e appena l'ho trovato gli ho sparato la bottiglia addosso.
> A settembre ancora mi cercava per mandarmi affanculo!


c'è del talento


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da me le uova si son sempre tirate.
> 
> Detto questo alla fine del quarto ginnasio io ero una ragazzina che non era mai finita in mezzo alle gavettonate.
> Quell'anno invece mi sono beccata una bomba d'acqua da uno più grande, l'istinto mi ha fatto tirare fuori la bottiglia di CocaCola che avevo nello zaino e ho cominciato ad agitarla, con passo felpato ho girato la zona per cercarlo e appena l'ho trovato gli ho sparato la bottiglia addosso.
> A settembre ancora mi cercava per mandarmi affanculo!


MITO.

:carneval:


----------

